

Ask HN: Source for pre-built admin/app templates or designs? - mcrittenden

My startup is a web app that will need an admin-ey design. What I have now is the best I could do but it's just not very good, and I was told in another thread that it might be a good idea to try a pre-built theme instead of hiring a designer since it's so much cheaper and I'm really just trying to gauge interest rather than completely dive into this.<p>So I'm wondering if there's a decent source online to buy designs or templates specifically built for admin sections or web apps? I see that Theme Forest has a few, just wondering if that's the main place. Thanks!
======
davidedicillo
I would say that Theme Forest has definitely the best selection at a very
affordable cost. Even if I am a designer myself, sometime for quick project I
just prefer using one of those templates. Also, you could try to search on
google, many designers share templates they've made on their websites in order
to attract visitors.

------
gspyrou
You may check themeforest <http://themeforest.net/category/site-
templates/admin-skins>

